# Black American Men - Take Control of Emotionally Troubled Women



## AveryJarhman

*#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #SOLUTIONS*

*"Black American Men - Take Control of Emotionally Troubled Women"
*

*
"Black women are destroying themselves and black men" *~BlacksUnited - Alexis Erika Published on Mar 7, 2014


On Sunday, March 11, 2018, during a 60 Minutes segment titled "Treating Trauma", when 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey asks Domestic Abuse victim-survivor Belinda Pittman-McGee if she believes the cycle of Poverty, Joblessness, Homelessness and Incarceration can be solved without first addressing the issue of 'Childhood Trauma'...Mrs. Pittman-McGee immediately replies, "No."

Now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will *YOU*, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of the '*Center For Youth Wellness'*, in passionately calling for a *National MOVEMENT* educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:
*
"Childhood Trauma" aka 
 "Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)




 *
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, *"Treating Trauma," *Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

EYE-OPENING knowledge Oprah exuberantly confirms is a "game changer."

YouTube search terms: *"Oprah Winfrey 'Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"*

___
Respectfully, I am curious to learn if you believe ever-evolving American society's once legal, ignorant Culture of Slavery and Racism is responsible for inspiring and motivating significant numbers of American urban story-TRUTH-tellers, including at least THIRTEEN (13) American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and recording artists President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama invited to their children's and Nation's home...

...to compose VIOLENCE riddled, female demeaning American music art HATEFULLY informing people residing all around our beautiful tiny blue orb, that black or American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (TH0T = "That H0E Over There")

If you believe Racism or the concept of "white supremacy" is NOT responsible for significant numbers of popular American urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing popular music hating and demeaning black or American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent...

....in your opinion WHO or WHAT is responsible for Jay Z, Kendrick, Nas, Wale, Chance the Rapper, as well as many of their American urban story-TRUTH-teller peers composing American art hating and denigrating the MATERNAL HALF of our Nation's population as less than human creatures?



 

Growing up back in the 60s-70s, I cannot recall one popular black or African American musician or singer performing American music art HATING and demeaning American women or girls. If there was, please clue me in!



 

Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------

